# one african centipede



## Peter Grabowitz (Aug 24, 2009)

no comments...


----------



## SAn (Aug 24, 2009)

makes heros and hardwickei look like commons


----------



## Lucas339 (Aug 24, 2009)

awsome looking pedes!!!


----------



## ranchulas (Aug 24, 2009)

Wow!:clap: :clap:


----------



## Draiman (Aug 24, 2009)

Holy mother. :drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## Galapoheros (Aug 24, 2009)

"wwwweeeeDOGGY!"


----------



## zonbonzovi (Aug 24, 2009)

Wow!  Any ID's yet?


----------



## krabbelspinne (Aug 24, 2009)

Scolopendra morsitans


----------



## ArachnidSentinl (Aug 24, 2009)

What a beautiful pede!


----------



## TheAssyrian (Aug 24, 2009)

Wow striking! :drool:


----------



## szappan (Aug 25, 2009)

WOW!!!!  *Amazing!*  Love the contrast!  Just when you "think" you've seen it all, you open a thread and are blown away by a species you haven't seen before.  Thank you!  :clap: :drool:


----------



## wayne the pain (Aug 25, 2009)

Wow   amazing pedes, what size are they?


----------



## Androctonus_bic (Aug 25, 2009)

OMG! It is really really amazing!

What country that comes from?

Can you take a picture for all the taxonomy lovers?

This is the little things that Pedes hobby makes better day by day!

Cheers
Carles


----------



## beetleman (Aug 25, 2009)

:drool: :drool: ooh! uh! that's all i have to type!:}


----------



## burmish101 (Aug 25, 2009)

If its possible im pretty sure I had an ocular orgasm.


----------



## Satellite Rob (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi Peter It's Rob from south florida.I checked your pricelist and there not on   
it.Will you have any for sell in the future.Please let me know.I would be 
interested in buying at least 10 of each and maybe more.Have a great day.


----------



## CodeWilster (Aug 25, 2009)

I've seen those pics on the scolopendra.eu forum. Really neat centipede. You guys should check out the other incredible pede pics from that forum:

http://www.scolopendra.eu/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=1891

http://www.scolopendra.eu/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=128

http://www.scolopendra.eu/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=1700

http://www.scolopendra.eu/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=1892

http://www.scolopendra.eu/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=1718

http://www.scolopendra.eu/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=1515

http://www.scolopendra.eu/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=1434

http://www.scolopendra.eu/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=1240

http://www.scolopendra.eu/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=194

http://www.scolopendra.eu/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=1701


----------



## Satellite Rob (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi Cody once your hooked there no going back.


----------



## Galapoheros (Aug 26, 2009)

CodeWilster said:


> I've seen those pics on the scolopendra.eu forum. Really neat centipede. You guys should check out the other incredible pede pics from that forum:
> 
> http://www.scolopendra.eu/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=1891
> 
> ...



look at all the pedes over there!, I'm moving!


----------



## CodeWilster (Aug 26, 2009)

Go to the site there is more! lol


----------



## ragnew (Aug 26, 2009)

Man, those are some excellent looking pedes!


----------



## Ridoo (Aug 26, 2009)

Hey, 

look at the distinctive terminal legs, i agree with Christian and Turgut that its S. morsitans. So i would not pay to much for it 

This pede ist a real "polymorpha"!

regards
René


----------



## dtasrt_lk (Aug 26, 2009)

burmish101 said:


> If its possible im pretty sure I had an ocular orgasm.


its possible. i just had two of those :drool: :drool:


----------



## Androctonus_bic (Aug 27, 2009)

The second one looks like more Cormocephalus sp. but i'm not sure. It is based in nothing more than the colours of the head and comparision with other pictures that I have seen....:?


----------



## german shepard (Aug 27, 2009)

*Set me up a couple of each!*

CodeWilster,
Great pics, beings you work as a "Pet Store Employee" Set me up with a couple of each in those pics above!!! LOL
Seriously I can't wait till some of them hit the market and readily avaliable here in the good ole USA.  Malaysian Jewel colors are incredible. As is the Hardwiki, both sub-species of the African pede etc.....I want them all
German Shepard


----------



## CodeWilster (Aug 27, 2009)

german shepard said:


> CodeWilster,
> Great pics, beings you work as a "Pet Store Employee" Set me up with a couple of each in those pics above!!! LOL


Working there, I'm lucky to see an S. subspinipes a couple times a year. So far I've bought both lol

By the way, I think a few Malaysian Jewels made it (Kenthebugguy had them)


----------



## josh_r (Aug 28, 2009)

SAn said:


> makes heros and hardwickei look like commons


it all depends on what heros morph you are talking about. here is a heros that rivals these guys



















i have some new pictures of this same heros morph from my trip. It was quite funny how i actually found the centipede. i was road cruising for snakes one night and i stopped for a snake in the road. turns out the snake had been hit by a car and the heros was eating it. i wasnt expecting to find a pede....lol. i will post the pics as soon as i get them uploaded.

-josh


----------



## Peter Grabowitz (Aug 31, 2009)

Satellite Rob said:


> Hi Peter It's Rob from south florida.I checked your pricelist and there not on
> it.Will you have any for sell in the future.Please let me know.I would be
> interested in buying at least 10 of each and maybe more.Have a great day.


hi Rob,
if all is going good, in october (hopfully) I have some offspring - 

preferably for swop 
/ for example; I am looking for rare indian Heterometrus species 
for my breeding groups - no swammerdammi, wroughtoni, 
madarsapatensis, indus, xanthopus please.../

C U
Peter


----------

